# Parathyroids? What do they do exactly?



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Based on some symptoms that have reared their ugly head in the last 3 or 4 years I think my parathyroids may be hyper based on my crazy low vitamin D and calcium levels. I noticed on the Mayo Clinic website that those with hyperparathyroidism that a couple of the symptoms are muscle ticks (mostly facial) and frequent urination.

Does anyone know of any sites that I could visit to find out more?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Most of what I know about parathyroids has to do with low parathyroid functioning after surgery.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/parathyroid/your-parathyroid-glands

You can have your calcium levels and PTH-parathyroid hormone level checked to find out.


----------

